# Gauge Cluster?



## ckykm (Apr 22, 2003)

If you use the Silvia Cluster instead of the 240sx cluster wont it be hard to guess ur speed by using KMH. Or does it have both KMH and MPH. If not how can u get that changed or fixed.


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

JDM clusters only read in Km/H. Do what most people do with JDM clusters and have a km/h to mph cheat sheet near your dash!!!

If you want it here it is (its been rounded):

15mph = 24km/h
25mph = 40km/h
35mph = 56km/h
45mph = 72km/h
55mph = 89km/h
65mph = 105km/h
75mph = 120km/h

or if you want you own speeds converted just use a online speed calculator/convertor @ http://www.metrication.com/


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

funny how in japan once u hit 100 kmh you hear a ding sound, its like a warning that ur going fast. even though thats close to 60 mph


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

100 is the speed limit.


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

100 is the speed limit in my mind.... 

mph that is... hehe

Do it every morning on the way to work. Good way to start the day.


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

haha...what kind of mod are you? arent you supposed to be setting an example for us? i dont think that's a good way to do it.


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

BlueBOB said:


> *Do it every morning on the way to work. Good way to start the day. *


HAHA It wakes you up dont it!


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

93blackSER said:


> *haha...what kind of mod are you? arent you supposed to be setting an example for us? i dont think that's a good way to do it.  *


the best mod in the world!!!!

BlueBOB for PRESIDENT!!!! :jump:


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

I'd vote for you!!!!:cheers:
As long as you made a law where it was legal to shoot crappy (ricers) drivers on site!!!


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

While in office, I plan to rid the world of most of the ricey vehicles on this planet. Now, I'm sure you ask why most and not all. Well, we gotta laugh at somebody!



Why do you think i'm a mod. I'm fairly level headed. And why's that you ask? Stress releaving 100+ mph ride to work! 

of course, it is an expensive stress releaver considering the amount of gas I use. Thank god i'm not boosted. hehe. Of course, it would make my ride to work even more fun as I listen to nothin but a blow off valve all the way to work.

That's it. Time to get an S13 and turbo that KA!


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

OK!!! I'm a BOB supporter!!!


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

azRPS13 said:


> *OK!!! I'm a BOB supporter!!! *


great... you can send me money through paypal to [email protected]

lol


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

wut he really ment was you can send me (his moneyman  ) the money and i'll make sure he gets it


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

lol... yeah right.

I would be mad at you if I didn't have my morning flight..


----------

